# NVIDIA Delivers Quantum Leap in Performance, Introduces New Era of Neural Rendering With GeForce RTX 40 Series



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 22, 2022)

> NVIDIA today unveiled the GeForce RTX® 40 Series of GPUs, designed to deliver revolutionary performance for gamers and creators, led by its new flagship, the RTX 4090 GPU, with up to 4x the performance of its predecessor.
> The world’s first GPUs based on the new NVIDIA® Ada Lovelace architecture, the RTX 40 Series delivers massive generational leaps in performance and efficiency, and represents a new era of...




[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/nvidia-delivers-quantum-leap-in-performance-introduces-new-era-of-neural-rendering-with-geforce-rtx-40-series/]Continue reading...


----------

